# Cutting Help/Advice



## anthony_85 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi all just looking for some advice on cutting. I have trained regularly for 4/5 years and did manage to get to 11% BF last summer but that was on HGH and tren im trying to do it naturally this time and for the first time count my cals and macros.

im 28, 5ft 10 and as of monday my stats were -

180 lbs

19% BF

i worked out online that my maintenance cals per day is 3000. From monday i have been eating 1750 (net cals) per day giving me a 1250 per day defecit with macros split out as -

carbs - 30%

fat - 20%

protein 50%

i plan to be in defecit 6 days per week and every sunday have a cheat day were i will eat net 3250 cals just slightly above maintenance. Also i am training 6 days per week as ive always done.

few questions -

1) i go on hol in 8 weeks how much BF will i lose in that time?

2) is there a better way or quicker way to achieve a faster loss of BF?

3) should i cheat every week or every two would it be a massive difference?

any help is appreciated.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Too be honest if your maintenance is 3000 calories, there is no way you need to eat as little at 1250 per day.

I would drop your calories to 2500. Be consistent and work hard in the gym and you should see good results in 8 weeks. It just depends but I think you could get down to 11% again with hard work and dedication to your diet. Throw in to cardio and watch the fat drop off.

In terms of cheat meals/Days I would only recommend it when you feel you really need them but if you include something in your daily diet and macros you won't need to cheat.


----------



## Matthew5 (Mar 17, 2011)

anthony_85 said:



> 1) i go on hol in 8 weeks how much BF will i lose in that time? *Depends on a variety of factors, I would aim to lose 2lbs a week*
> 
> 2) is there a better way or quicker way to achieve a faster loss of BF? *definitely a better way, your cals are way too low. if you stall in week 3/4 what are you going to do? start at 2500 and adjust*
> 
> 3) should i cheat every week or every two would it be a massive difference?


 *would cheat as little as possible considering you have 8 weeks*


----------



## anthony_85 (Jun 4, 2013)

rsd147 said:


> Too be honest if your maintenance is 3000 calories, there is no way you need to eat as little at 1250 per day.
> 
> I would drop your calories to 2500. Be consistent and work hard in the gym and you should see good results in 8 weeks. It just depends but I think you could get down to 11% again with hard work and dedication to your diet. Throw in to cardio and watch the fat drop off.
> 
> In terms of cheat meals/Days I would only recommend it when you feel you really need them but if you include something in your daily diet and macros you won't need to cheat.


thanks its 1750 cals with 1250 defecit. although perhaps even this is a little low. however been on it since monday and have managed 5 workouts in that time so energy hasnt been a problem. defo throwing in cardio play footie on a wed and boxing circuits tomorrow.

gona give the cheat a week a miss and just go for every 14th day, cheers


----------



## anthony_85 (Jun 4, 2013)

Matthew5 said:


> *would cheat as little as possible considering you have 8 weeks*


yeah fair point, cheers


----------



## anthony_85 (Jun 4, 2013)

for info this is my b4 photo hopefully post a much better looking after photo!


----------



## anthony_85 (Jun 4, 2013)

down 1.6% BF in a week  really chuffed with that. obv be hard to maintain that level


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

anthony_85 said:


> down 1.6% BF in a week  really chuffed with that. obv be hard to maintain that level


Good man, what you been doing then diet wise etc?


----------



## anthony_85 (Jun 4, 2013)

roughly -

6.30am - 3 BCAA tabs then Insanity and 3 tabs after

8am - whey shake with almond milk

10am - my protein porridge and a banana

12pm - chicken, spinach, beetroot, peppers, onion

2.30pm - tin of tuna and danio natural yoghurt with whey protein added

5.30pm - chicken/steak/turkey with green veg

7pm - workout

9pm - protein pancakes


----------



## anthony_85 (Jun 4, 2013)

Down to 15.4% from 19% in 4 weeks 

IIFYM is soo good. I dont even feel like im dieting


----------



## Kabz r34 (Aug 15, 2013)

Great results mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fvck me I'd be starving on 1750 calories


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TBH you could drop cals even further and go low carb.

The weight will drop off.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> TBH you could drop cals even further and go low carb.
> 
> The weight will drop off.


Here we go lol


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

banzi said:


> TBH you could drop cals even further and go low carb.
> 
> The weight will drop off.


don't do this ...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Big ape said:


> don't do this ...


Yes, dont bother, just go on holiday at 12% BF.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I cut on 2700 calories and 300g carbs.Piece of p1ss


----------



## anthony_85 (Jun 4, 2013)

no im gona stick to what im doing just now as it seems to be working and im finding it pretty easy and comfortable to maintain


----------



## anthony_85 (Jun 4, 2013)

latest BF reading is 13% trouble is i thought my abs would be a lot more visible by now. They look flat maybe as i dont work them enough? What are the best exercises to really build the muscle and have that large defined look? do you guys work abs at the end of every session?


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

what are u getting your Bf% reading off?

I hit mine x2 a week


----------



## anthony_85 (Jun 4, 2013)

bought a tanita Tanita BC543 Body Composition Monitor Scale . they measure my bf and water %, muscle mass etc. they were £80 so hoping theyre accurate?


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

haven't got a clue on them scales to be fair, i go by the mirror. progress pics once a week. i thought the most accurate way to get bf reading was skin fold calipers or that under water test


----------



## anthony_85 (Jun 4, 2013)

whats the under water test?


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

anthony_85 said:


> latest BF reading is 13% trouble is i thought my abs would be a lot more visible by now. They look flat maybe as i dont work them enough? What are the best exercises to really build the muscle and have that large defined look? do you guys work abs at the end of every session?


Funnily enough in my experience carbing up brings my abs out. Just got to make sure you're still maintaining your calorie goal.


----------



## anthony_85 (Jun 4, 2013)

Alanricksnape said:


> Funnily enough in my experience carbing up brings my abs out. Just got to make sure you're still maintaining your calorie goal.


yeah could be that as im only eating on avg about 150g carbs a day which isnt much


----------



## anthony_85 (Jun 4, 2013)

latest pic today according to the scales im now down to 12% although yesterday they said i was 16% so not sure how accurate they actually are :s feel like in the last week ive stopped progressing though and i cant get rid of the fat at the bottom of my stomach.

started T3 this morning and gona up my fasted cardio to 4x a week fingers crossed this maes that tough fat at the bottom of my stomach diappear. also been doing a lot of weighted crunches now to try and build the abs.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

anthony_85 said:


> View attachment 154244
> 
> 
> latest pic today according to the scales im now down to 12% although yesterday they said i was 16% so not sure how accurate they actually are :s feel like in the last week ive stopped progressing though and i cant get rid of the fat at the bottom of my stomach.
> ...


Hard work paying off mate, well done looking good


----------



## anthony_85 (Jun 4, 2013)

Big ape said:


> Hard work paying off mate, well done looking good


thanks mate


----------



## mattyhunt (Dec 12, 2013)

anthony_85 said:


> View attachment 154244
> 
> 
> latest pic today according to the scales im now down to 12% although yesterday they said i was 16% so not sure how accurate they actually are :s feel like in the last week ive stopped progressing though and i cant get rid of the fat at the bottom of my stomach.
> ...


Cutting up well man.

You still on 1750 cals? I've got pretty much the same stats as you, dropped to 1800 this week as i've been stuck around 11% for a bit on 2100 cals.


----------



## anthony_85 (Jun 4, 2013)

mattyhunt said:


> Cutting up well man.
> 
> You still on 1750 cals? I've got pretty much the same stats as you, dropped to 1800 this week as i've been stuck around 11% for a bit on 2100 cals.


yeah mate about net 1800 everyday its tough sometimes and i feel as though i have stalled a bit the last week so i maybe shouldnt have went so agressive to start as i dont think i can drop any further cals so thats why added the t3.

youll see a difference id imagine with the extra 300 defecit per day. whats your macro split like?


----------



## mattyhunt (Dec 12, 2013)

anthony_85 said:


> yeah mate about net 1800 everyday its tough sometimes and i feel as though i have stalled a bit the last week so i maybe shouldnt have went so agressive to start as i dont think i can drop any further cals so thats why added the t3.
> 
> youll see a difference id imagine with the extra 300 defecit per day. whats your macro split like?


How much T3 you taking?

Yeah hoping so, only cutting for another 6 weeks or so then sit at maintanance.

Macro split is roughly

200g Pro

70g Carb

80g Fat

Will refeed once or twice a week depending how i'm feeling at maintanance

200g Pro

300g Carb

60g Fat


----------



## anthony_85 (Jun 4, 2013)

mattyhunt said:


> How much T3 you taking?
> 
> Yeah hoping so, only cutting for another 6 weeks or so then sit at maintanance.
> 
> ...


starting with 50mcg for a few days then gonna up to 100mcg

ah refeed day im going for one this weekend cannot wait ha!


----------



## anthony_85 (Jun 4, 2013)

Cut going great 6 weeks progress...usage of T3 this past week added to the diet and cardio is really paying off! must be about 10% BF??


----------

